# Iud



## tassjohn32 (Apr 3, 2017)

When coding for a IUD system (J7302), would I need to add a modifier 51 on the insertion code 58300? and would I also use modifier 51  when we  use 58300(insertion)  and 58301 (removal)?


----------



## tracylc10 (Apr 4, 2017)

The J7302 (which I do not see in HCPCS, there is J7297(Liletta), J7298(Mirena), J7300(Paragard) and J7301(Skyla)) would be just the device being inserted, if you are just charging 58300 for insertion, you would not need a modifier.  If you are doing both removal and insertion, you would use modifier 51 on the second listed CPT code. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 4, 2017)

J7302 was deleted and replaced with the new J codes based on the multiple Levonorgestrel IUD options that became available.


----------



## tassjohn32 (Apr 6, 2017)

tracylc10 said:


> The J7302 (which I do not see in HCPCS, there is J7297(Liletta), J7298(Mirena), J7300(Paragard) and J7301(Skyla)) would be just the device being inserted, if you are just charging 58300 for insertion, you would not need a modifier.  If you are doing both removal and insertion, you would use modifier 51 on the second listed CPT code.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.



Thanks so much and yes I do see that J7302 has been deleted and we are using J7298.


----------



## iribanini (Apr 7, 2017)

if the insertion is at the same time of the removal, you would add mod 51 to the removal.


----------



## iribanini (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi, when an insertion is performed with a removal, add modifier 51 to the removal only.


----------

